
2018 Developer Skills Report - LopRabbit
https://research.hackerrank.com/developer-skills/2018/
======
sofmac
Really interesting article! As a long time developer and hiring manager both,
this survey reflects what I have seen in the market place as well.

I found it really interesting that problem-solving is rated so high, yet many
interviews and screening is still focused on skills. Hopefully sites like
HackerRank and other online assessment tools can improve our process.

------
jacksmith21006
My take away. React has moved ahead of Angular in demand and thought it was
interesting that Go scored higher than other languages in interest.

~~~
jacksmith21006
When I say demand mean largest gap between know and needed. It appears in the
survey that Angular overall in more demand still.

